# GPS-Software für S40-Handys gesucht



## meilon (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich besitzte ein Bluetooth GPS-Empfänger. Für die Navigation funktioniert das sehr gut mit activepilot von Falk auf meine Siemens S65. Jetzt hätte ich es aber gerne andersherum: Ich möchte eine (und wohl bald auch mehrere) Touren aufzeichen.

Das heißt also, dass ich GPS-Empfänger und Handy in die Hosentasche packe und mit dem Fahrrad durch die Gegend fahre und hinterher am PC die Route betrachten kann. Wieviele km das waren, wann ich wo wie schnell gefahren bin, welche Höhen ich erklommen habe etc. Aber leider finde ich solche Software für mein betagtes Handy nicht!

Kennt ihr solch gesuchte Software? Oder habt ihr für mich ein Stichwort, womit bei Google die Ergebnisse dem entsprechen, wonach ich suche?

mfg
meilon


----------



## meilon (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber ich hab es dann doch noch selber gefunden: http://www.biketransalp.de/html/download_odgps.html. Für Freunde des PocketPC's gibt es soetwas ähnliches: outdoor-gps

Beides habe ich noch nicht testen können. odGPS wede ich morgen bei einer Mountainbike-Tour mal ausprobieren. outdoor-gps werde ich nicht testen können, da mir die Hardware dafür fehlt (Hat einer einen PocketPC mit Bluetooth übrig? )

MfG
meilon


----------

